

Stop Universities from Hoarding Money - Cadsby
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/08/19/opinion/stop-universities-from-hoarding-money.html?referrer=

======
fezz
1225% tuition increase since 1978 CPI was 279%

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-08-18/college-
tu...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-08-18/college-tuition-
costs-soar-chart-of-the-day)

